# Looking for trouble



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi 
I am probably asking for trouble but what the heck, she will get over it eventually. Below is a link to some photos of my daughter's boy, Jersey.
I can't believe how great they came out, but then it may have something to do with the "subject". Anyway she will need to select just one of these photos to use on nher boy's obedience plaque and will need to do it quickly as time is running out for submitting to the club. Maybe some of you would be willing to voice your preference? 
http://haftaski.exposuremanager.com/g/jersey_oct_5_2008


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the first two.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are all very good but I really really like the very first picture!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Wow! Great pics!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I liked 6012 6013 6014


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

6012 Definitely! Obedience is a team sport and I like that the photo has a "connected" feel with you when you look at it.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the 4th one on the top row and the third one on that row.

6012 and 6011


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I pick #6011 for serious and #6012 for smiles. 
And Hank, could you not have smiled a little bit with Oriana, lol? My, she favors Kismet so very much, doesn't she?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

6012 for sure!! What great pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful shots!
Love 6012


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like #6011 - he looks so regal! Great pics!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I like 6012!!! : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

All wonderful pics. I especially like 6009 and 6012 and the ones where he is smiling!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

6011,what a boy!!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

6012 - What a handsome fella.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I love 6010 & 6012


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

6012 for me without a doubt.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

6012 - he looks like he is smiling!


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I think pic DSC_6012 is gorgeous!!!! Such a sweet pupper xxxx


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

6011 or 6012

Jersey is beautiful


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like 6010,6012 and 6018.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gorgeous! My vote is for 6011!


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

6012 for sure!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I like 6011, 6012, and 6016. so regal and majestic
Hank, are you getting all of the Oriana's photos? She is so beautiful.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd have to say 6012. They're all great.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I really like this one. 

http://haftaski.exposuremanager.com/p/jersey_oct_5_2008/dsc_601936


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You mean they won't all fit? I like the first one!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Another vote for 6012. All great pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll cast my vote for the fifth one in. I love that happy/proud expression while still looking like a loving golden.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pictures! I like 6011 & 6012.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

6011 or 6012


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

I like DSC_6010 the most.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I like 6012, 6015, 6017, I love the smiling once.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I like 6013...he's smiling and his eyes are all the way open. He sure looks handsome with those ribbons!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

6011& 6012. What a fine sight- Jersey festooned with ribbons.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Going L to R on the top row, I'd select (actually I like ALL of 'em) #2, 3, 4 or 5.

SJ


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*So hard to select just one!*

They are all great photos! If I could only pick one, I'd go for 6012.


----------

